# Stat comparison for 4 AUTOMATED LED fixtures (Finnex, current, ecoxotic, aquaticlife)



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

So in a couple other threads here and on plantedtank.net I created posts comparing the stats between some of these different lights and I thought It might be nice/helpful to consolidate all the info into one thread for people to reference, subscribe/bookmark whateverz. *IF anyone wants to add other stats/feature lists for other lighting fixtures with similar functionality please feel free* 

I also offer a few thoughts, but in full disclosure have not seen/used the Currentusa Sat+PRO, Ecoxotic E-series, or Aquaticlife Edge. I do have a Finnex 24/7, and I have researched all 4 brands fairly extensively, but of course encourage everyone to do so for themselves and use their own judgement. 

*This thread is meant to serve mostly as an objective comparison of stats/feature rather then any type of review. No pics or videos in this first post (as of 6/2/2015) are mine so all credit goes to the creators of that stuff...*

*So here we go...*

The E-series has a reflector and then there is some slight wattage and ACTUAL length differences. The Pro is cheaper, has 6500K whites and more RGBw that probably mean better color blending, and the E has 8000K whites with fewer RGBw's. Unsure if the 6500k vs 8000k make much difference since you can adjust the Kelvin with the RGBw's. 

Haven't seen the lights in person so not sure if the wattage differences, reflector, number of RGBw in correlation to the 6500k Vs 8000k make much difference.

But here are the stats on each for reference...

*Sat + PRO*








Model	Fits Aquariums	Dimensions	Watts	LEDs
4010	*18"* *- 24"* 16.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	*20 Watts* 14-6500K/6-RGBW, 20 LEDs total

4011	*24" - 36"* 22.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	*30 Watts* 20-6500K/9-RGBW, 29 LEDs total

4012	*36" - 48"* 34.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	*45 Watts* 30-6500K/14-RGBW, 44 LEDs total

4013	*48" - 60"* 46.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	*60 Watts* 40-6500K/20-RGBW, 60 LEDs total

Sat+ Pro Pricing...
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+29700&pcatid=29700&r=558
18-24" (Mfg# 4010), CD-92230, $152.96
24-36" (Mfg# 4011), CD-92231, $170.96
36-48" (Mfg# 4012), CD-92232, $242.96
48-60" (Mfg# 4013), CD-92233, $287.96
Read more: Satellite Freshwater LED+ Pro | Current-USA

A few videos..












--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*E-Series*








(*Note: *The E-series starts at 12.5" while the Pro starts at 16.8", but there is only a 4watt difference either way, and the 12" E-series is a little cheaper then the pro, so it is a judgement call skipping to the next size of E- series for a more direct comparison. If you don't mind the fixture being a bit shorter then the tank and possibly needing to raise it to get coverage the 12" E might be for you)
9400: 12.5” x 2” x 1”, 16 Watts, 8 Daylight 8,000K/2 RGB LEDs, 10 LEDs total

9401: *18.5”* x 2” x 1”, *24 Watts*, 10 Daylight 8,000K/4 RGB LEDs, 14 LEDs total
9402: *24.5” *x 2” x 1”, *32 Watts*, 16 Daylight 8,000K/4 RGB LEDs, 20 LEDs total
9403: *36.5”* x 2” x 1”, *46 Watts*, 24 Daylight 8,000K/6 RGB LEDs, 30 LEDs total
9404: *48.5” *x 2” x 1”, *56 Watts*,32 Daylight 8,000K/8 RGB LEDs, 40 LEDs total

E-Series pricing from drsfostersmith.com...
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+28436&pcatid=28436
12" E-30 LED Fixture (Mfg# 9400), CD-88613, $132.95
18" E-45 LED Fixture (Mfg# 9401), CD-88614, $170.95
24" E-60 LED Fixture (Mfg# 9402), CD-88615, $189.95
36" E-90 LED Fixture (Mfg# 9403), CD-88616, $265.95
48" E-120 LED Fixture (Mfg# 9404), CD-88617, $313.45
Read more: E-Series Full Spectrum LED

A few videos...












---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*And the Finnex...*









Chart of dawn/dusk cycle and PAR at 7.5" from user Mattinmd (He also created the 3rd video, so special thanks/mention to him for both!) 








The Planted Tank Forum - View Single Post - Finnex Planted+ 24/7

Finnex 24/7 pricing from Amazon.com...

















Read more here:
http://www.finnex.net/index.php/plantedautomated/?___store=default

Basically it seems the Finnex isn't quite as powerful, and not quite as adjustable as the other 2 lights mentioned so far, but it adds the colored dawn/dusk FX, is super easy to set the 24/7 mode, and offers automated dawn/dusk FX in a considerably cheaper light, that still has respectable intensity compared to the other 2. Looks like it works out to about 75-80% the power of the E-series or Sat+PRO, and still get an automated light at 50% or less the price. 

You are kinda stuck with the pre programmed 24/7 color/intensity settings if you want the dawn/dusk mode, where as I think you can adjust the intensity of the sat Pro or E-series dawn/dusk cycle, but what you loose in customization, I think will be made up for by price for a lot of people. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Aquaticlife Edge*
*Now here is the dark horse, well I call it that because it is the light I've heard/know the least about... .*









LED Aquarium Lighting | Aquatic Life EDGE LED Fixtures
Or...
Amazon.com : Aquatic Life LED Aquarium Light Fixture, 48-Inch : Pet Supplies

Here are it's stats:
(*NOTE: Two sets of wattages are listed, and there is a big discrepancy between the two listed for the 36" 48w consumed vs 60w total power*...
24", 36w (30W) (Mfg# 420284), CD-87801, $129.99 , On sale $103.99
36", 60w (48W) (Mfg# 420285), CD-87802, $149.99 , On sale $127.99
48", 72w (71W) (Mfg# 420286), CD-87803, $174.99

*Newest version of this light includes a battery backup which is an important feature, and I'm unsure how the other lights mentioned in this thread handle power outages.
*
A few videos...














Read more here:
http://www.aquaticlife.com/light-fixtures/edge-led

So the Aquaticlife Edge light seems to give up some of the presets and the colored dawn/dusk (which may be a pro or con), and adds about $20-$40 in cost over the Finnex, but still less then the Sat+PRO/E-series, and has that battery backup now.

Looks like it kinda fills the niche between the Finnex 24/7 and the Sat+PRO and E-series. This might be a good option for those who just don't want the colored dawn/dusk FX of the 24/7 (which I actually really like) and prefer something more traditional, at the cost of giving up some preset modes and adjustable colors, while still saving $$$ over a Sat+PRO or E-series. 

*I have certain needs/wants and no loyalty to Finnex, CurrentUSA, Ecoxotic, or AquaticLife, and will probably try all 4 brands over the next few months; assuming the brand that works best for me is still available, I'll go mostly with that light for most of my vivariums... but so far I'm really liking the Finnex 24/7 for the features/price, but I think any of these lights will probably serve my purposes *


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Related threads...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...x-settings-first-impressions.html#post2389578

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/168890-dendro-daves-vivarium-tech-finds.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...um-storm-weather-fx-idea-resource-thread.html


----------



## tysonjames (Sep 6, 2019)

I think the Finnex light is much better in my personal opinion because I just bought the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 a few weeks ago and I read its reviews on the link given below, you can also check it out for yourself

Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Aquarium LED Light - Finnex LED Light Reviews


----------

